# ride impact board



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

*more info*

A little more information. I bought this at sports authority and it is 147 cm long. If no one has an answer, how can I tell if it's low end, mid end, or high end?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

since you bought it at Sports Authority and I can't find any info on it anywhere my guess is that it's low end. That said it is still from a quality company so it shouldn't be too bad. If you're new to the sport that is just the type of board you should get anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I do not think I am new to the sport. I usually go to the mountains 5-6 times a year. I am usually grinding rails and boxes and like to go on some ramps. I don't think I am expert at snowboarding but I think I am "advanced". I really never cared for what board until now. Dropping about 300 bucks without knowing what kind of board I have sucks. That's why I asked this question in the forum. Thanks man for the input. Much more welcomed


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

A ride impact is Sport's Authority exclusive version of the Ride Control board


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

any info on it? What makes it so exclusive? Is the base sintered or extruded? thanks


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

beastmar said:


> any info on it? What makes it so exclusive? Is the base sintered or extruded? thanks


A different name and graphics makes it "exclusive". It has an extruded base


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

what are the advantages of having an extruded base versus the sintered base? Also this board is directional not twin?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

beastmar said:


> what are the advantages of having an extruded base versus the sintered base? Also this board is directional not twin?


There aren't really any advantages to an extruded base, they are cheap and sintered bases are better in almost every way. The board is directional because it has a built in setback(bindings are not centered on the board) not sure if the sidecut is progressive or not though


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

*word*

i have the same board and it seems as tho the board is extremley obscure. i to got it at sports authority. any way ive use it probably 7 or 8 times and it is awsome really a good all around board the edges are progressive and the graphics are amazing this board is legit and also i got mine for 180 $ it was on sale for cheaper the retail price


----------

